

Ask HN: Examples of the design of everyday things - andrewtbham

I recently read the design of everyday things.  It has lots of interesting examples of the topics it discusses like feedback, visibility, mapping.<p>I was wondering if you guys had an good/bad examples of the design of everyday things...<p>i will start... a clever example of feedback is when you start to go off the road, the painted lines have ridges that make your tires create a howling sound to wake people up.
======
gcb
A bad example of mental model or visibility. Android back button.

Sometimes it takes you to the main app screen, sometimes it takes you to the
previous app.

Same with multitasking. Sometimes the task will run in the background.
Sometimes it will be killed. Not fun if you keep thinking that im app is still
online...

